

Are Information Technology's Glory Days Over? - steiger
http://it.slashdot.org/story/09/08/09/0442225/Are-Information-Technologys-Glory-Days-Over

======
akd
Measuring "glory days" by total spending is a red herring. I can think of a
lot of places where spending is going down, but opportunities are going up, as
value is taken away from the big dogs by entrepreneurs. Imagine all of
Microsoft Office installations were replaced by software-as-a-service startups
at 1/3d the cost. Microsoft would lose $15 billion a year, but a bunch of
startups would make $5 billion/yr between them.

------
dennisgorelik
Not really. Whole economy is moving into computers and internet. That means
that Information Technology would be in a huge demand. Still that doesn't mean
that being in IT guarantees pay off. It's just that there are plenty of
amazing opportunities related to software development.

------
donw
I think the face of IT is changing in a way that most established companies
just can't grasp. Hardware has gotten incredibly cheap, as has software.
Current and future generations of workers and managers grew up being
comfortable with computers.

IT departments don't need to worry anywhere near as much about building and
setting up workstations and servers anymore, because it's all easily
automated, freeing up the talent pool to focus on more strategic business
needs -- security, performance, monitoring, and so on.

Plenty of opportunity.

